

Asana's Product Priorities - businessleads
http://blog.asana.com/2013/02/our-product-priorities-for-episode-7/

======
mikhuang
Love Asana. Looks like they share my wish for it to go FASTER FASTER FASTER!

~~~
businessleads
Agreed. I also like the "chapters" terminology.

